
Backpack Algorithms And Public-Key Cryptography Made Easy - narad
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2012/05/17/backpack-algorithms-and-public-key-cryptography-made-easy/
======
coopertin
Amazing article, emphasizes the importance mathematics still has in society.

